#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

*      .        "".          .


                     ɡ                .* 
*
                           1985           .

               .             (   )         .

        ,                   . 
           :                      ɡ  ء        ɡ           .                             .

                     ǡ           .



             ""         "   ". 
          14          ɡ     ɡ         . 
           . 
             .

                  . 
               . 
              :         .

               . 
             2005          ء    11 ɡ   4       .

         ϡ       ʡ         2005.  1999                .

           2005       . 
    ,        90        

*
[h=** ]2[/h]* 
         .      " " ""     160   . 
                  . 
         (  )  (   )  .

                . 
       25        25  35       35  .
            1 . 
                  . 
       40            60   


*
[h=*          ɿ*]2[/h]* 
                      :

  :    . 
           .           .       .      . 

  :    . 
                 .       . 

  :   . 
      .           .            .          .

  :    . 
        .      .     

*
[h=*   ʿ*]2[/h]*
                . 
                 .
  ''''      15              500   . 
  ''''          38         037  .                  ''''             . 
            ʡ                           

*
[h=** ]2[/h]*
    ɡ   ,639ɡ    024     ء      ''''    .           ''''         . 
          .          . 
                ɡ     .                           ɡ      ɡ       . 
                                .*
See More:

----------


## abuanaselmasry

:Smile:  




> (   )        .

----------

